# #2018 FIFA World Cup Vote: Final Round



## Schmeek (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats Russia. You won it fair and square!
I look forward to visiting your country.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Schmeek said:


> Congrats Russia. You won it fair and square!
> I look forward to visiting your country.


Indeed if the SSC forumers are correct, heres hoping for the England games to be held in Kaliningrad, St Petersburg and Moscow (don't think i could ever afford to travel between the rest)


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Madman said:


> Though i too think the english bid is a better option, you can't use those distances as an important factor - *the universe doesnt revolve around Western Europe you know*.



Really? I didn'nt know this before:banana:


----------



## jalanajak (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, we won, great! Tomorrow we'll know if Fifa bureaucrats think the same way


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Mo on running this, and well done for rooting out the sad people who created multiple accounts. Nice job; this vote was undoubtedly cleaner than tomorrow's will be 

And congrats to Russia on your magnificently important, and truly deserved victory.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm still convinced England will win. I'm more concerned with whether it has enough "first votes". I really don't see the fuddy duddy European members wanting to go all the way to Russia, no disrespect to the Russian bid, those stadium videos are awesome!


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

I am worried that Putin is not going that could be bad for my preferred bid, if Russia dosent get it i want england to get it but the worry is if russia go out early the swing could go over to the dark horses, it seems spain and portugal have been creating some quite strong bonds with quatar.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

RobH said:


> Congrats Mo on running this, and well done for rooting out the sad people who created multiple accounts. Nice job; this vote was undoubtedly cleaner than tomorrow's will be


I second that. Hands down for the ethnic cleansing of jingoistic vote riggers and pathetic manipulators. Must have been Sisyphus Labour.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Russia wins today, but tomorrow? England seems to have a larger support internationally.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Steel City Suburb said:


> Russia wins today, but tomorrow? England seems to have a larger support internationally.


But who bet on POL/UKR the day before the announcement? So, tomorrow we can see Belgium/Netherlands 2018 and Qatar 2022 or South Korea too.

Looking past election we have to see like Brasil was so lucky.


----------



## dzd rustam (Nov 1, 2010)

Tatarstan respublik!!!!Go,Kazan,go!!!!


----------



## vartal (Dec 1, 2009)

RUSSIA!!! YEEEESSS!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------

